# Quantum smoke.



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey all,
a few blokes on a local forum reckon these are thee ducks guts for the price.
Ceramic drag, magnetic bail. Pretty good in a sub $200 reel.
Anyone using one? How do they stand up to the rigours of kayak fishing?
http://www.quantumfishing.com/products/2278/Smoke.aspx


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

No idea but note the one you have linked to is from their freshwater range. They have an 'inshore' model under the saltwater range.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh, they do to, and still < $200...
http://www.quantumfishing.com/products/ ... shore.aspx
Anyone using/used one of these?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I spoke to Dave Hodge (barefoot fisherman) at a show last year and he reckoned that the Smoke was the overhead to buy if you wanted an overhead. It's the reel he was using during his trick casting demo. Made me want one


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Can one of you buy one and post a review on it please?


----------



## qwikdraw (Sep 23, 2012)

Just went online and bought 1
.... http://www.dinga.com.au/smoke-inshore-50.html ...
will post a review when i use it


----------

